# ultra marine colorants for soap



## twilightluver (Jul 21, 2009)

just got some of these from a woman that was selling them,but no instructions came with them..lol..i have never used ultramarines or oxides before..do i need to dilute them before I add to soap base??
I heard that u can use alcohol..is this true..thank you


----------



## llineb (Jul 22, 2009)

hey there, check out the "oxide" post on page two of this forum and it tells you how to make color blocks.  i learned it from this forum and it works great!!!!!  you add the powders to melted glycerin and mix with a hand mixer then let cool.  then you can cut off a color chunk one at a time and use it as needed.  then you aren't mixing your colors with every batch you make.  there is a pic on that post as well.  good luck!!!!!
lara


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 22, 2009)

thank you lara!!!!  I will check this out!!!


----------



## BluebirdMama (Sep 26, 2009)

I have been told to mix the oxides with some alcohol before adding it to your soap base! I find it easier to do, than mixing with glycerin.


----------



## twilightluver (Sep 27, 2009)

yes..After doing both of them,I agree the alcohol is easier... I like the glycerine idea,but the alchool is just the best way for me..I am sure not knocking anyones ideas...


----------



## llineb (Sep 28, 2009)

BluebirdMama said:
			
		

> I have been told to mix the oxides with some alcohol before adding it to your soap base! I find it easier to do, than mixing with glycerin.



does the added alcohol effect the scent at all?


----------



## pops1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Haven't noticed any residue smell from the alcohol,this is the way l usually mix it.


----------

